

Drupal benchmarking with NGINX and Apache - jimmyboyb
http://cloudarch.co.uk/2012/10/drupal-benchmarking-apache-nginx-varnish

======
Gazler
Surely you are just benchmarking Varnish and Drupal is irrelevant in the
equation? The other results are more useful. Interesting to see how little it
takes to kill Apache for a stock Drupal install.

------
jimmyboyb
Check out my benchmarking tests with Drupal and NGINX vs Apache

Plus with Varnish thrown in for fun.

